# 20" vs 26" rear wheels



## flake99please (4 Sep 2015)

I am currently deliberating over the purchase of either an ICE adventure or sprint. I had an opportunity to take an adventure on a little test ride recently (courtesy of laid back bikes) and thoroughly enjoyed my 15 or so minutes on 3 wheels. 

Having looked over the ICE website extensively, and viewed many images online I am still unsure which size rear wheel to choose. I would like to hear of people's reasoning as to why they chose a specific rear wheel size, and what influenced their decision against the other. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (4 Sep 2015)

3 equal sizes - saves carrying 2 spare tubes. 
Small rear may make rear derailleur more at risk of damage as lower.
Racks may fit better on large rear wheel models.
Small rear wheel will be stronger - wheels on trikes are exposed to far greater stress factors when cornering.
No strong views either way - I prefer the look of large rear wheel and have had no issues with mine.


----------



## Tigerbiten (5 Sep 2015)

Ive always gone for a 20 backend.

How low a first gear do you want ??
With the 26" back end, you already start with a 22t small chainring.
While with the 20" back end, you start with a 26t small chainring. 
So its possible to drop a 22t in and get an extra gear down.
That's what I did on my first trike.
Now I've gone one gear even lower with a Rohlof hub.

The derailleur issue is not really a problem unless you do serious off road stuff.
And even then its hard to catch it on a rock.
But you do tend to fill it with grass better when going across a field.

On a long tour, I tend to wear the back tyre out first.
So I can swop that tyre with one off the trailer and keep because the trailer tyres can be run at very low pressure.


----------



## flake99please (5 Sep 2015)

I prefer the aesthetics of the 20" rear, I have to be honest. I think my only genuine concern with the smaller wheel is the rear derailleur being so low. The lowest chainring I have used is on my current cx, which is 36t, so Im confident that the 26t will be low enough for me.


----------



## Tigerbiten (5 Sep 2015)

I found the only time I was in danger of catching the rear derailleur was either if there was a slot I could drop the back wheel into or if I could get the back wheel to slide sideways off a rock.
Apart from that, the back wheel lifted the rear mech out of the way.
Its like how the front wheels lift the low point of the frame so you tend not to catch it on a curb.

My theory is you can never have a to low first gear on a trike.
You don't go up hills fast but even 25% hills are easy.
Plus once the gear drops low enough, you suffer less from back wheel slip going up wet/loose slopes


----------



## starhawk (7 Sep 2015)

"Racks may fit better on large rear wheel models." I disagree, you generally have less space between the wheel and rack on a 26" and if the rack is fixed you can hit the underside of the rack, if you have a high rack you have a tendency for instability so that doesn't help. The lower placed rack on the 20" gives you a much more stable run when carrying luggage


----------



## mrandmrspoves (8 Sep 2015)

starhawk said:


> "Racks may fit better on large rear wheel models." I disagree, you generally have less space between the wheel and rack on a 26" and if the rack is fixed you can hit the underside of the rack, if you have a high rack you have a tendency for instability so that doesn't help. The lower placed rack on the 20" gives you a much more stable run when carrying luggage



I agree with your comments above - but some 20" models have a less conventional rear end and consequently may need specialist racks to fit.


----------



## Recycle (12 Sep 2015)

I have a Grasshopper with 20" wheels and a speedmachine with a 26" rear wheel. I can't use Ortlieb rear panniers on the Grasshopper because the right hand pannier interferes with the Sram dual drive clickbox. When heavily loaded it causes problems with the derailleur too. The clearance provided by a 26" wheel definitely gives you more options with panniers.

Although both bikes have full suspension IMO the Speedmachine feels better on the road, both in a straight line and into corners. This may not make such a big difference on a trike.


----------



## BlackPanther (13 Sep 2015)

Replacement cassettes are very expensive on the 20 rear, if you stick with Ices special one. You get a better ride with a bigger wheel, but as mentioned, extra tube to carry. I've never caught the dérailleur but it looks awfully close!


----------



## byegad (13 Sep 2015)

I have no issues carrying luggage on a 20" rear wheel. I use normal panniers on a 26" specific rack, fitted to the usual mounts near the axle and supported at the top from a bracket fixed to the seat rear. Plus a rack pack on top and Recumbent specific side panniers slung over the seat. Total capacity slightly more than a DF with 4 panniers a rack pack and handlebar bag.


----------



## markg0vbr (1 Oct 2015)

Luggage is not a problem on ether as you don't lean or have to balance.
I even put two large kitchen bins on the back of mine and two bags along the side of the seat.

As to gearing you can always mess about with the front rings as well but for touring with camping gear you will be glad of the lower gear and your knees will thank you.

Mostly the difrence is aesthetics and tyre choice, though you still have a good choice of 20" now.


----------

